# Rescuing Joey? (pics)



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi All - 
Okay so some of you know we have decided to rescue, Right now we are talking wtih a person who has a 12week old golden retriever puppy in need of rescuing---named Joey. He's a gorgeous boy, and his "foster home/rescuer" has told me he is a well mannered pup, but Some of what she says worries us.
She said that Joey was a breeder Surrender "with papers, does that happen?"--She also says his daily routine is they get him out of his crate to use the bathroom 2-3times per day, & only around 30minutes to actually be out of his crate a day! 
She want's $300 for Joey, and is stuck at this price. I've asked her if she is in with a certain rescue group, this question was avoided...I've also asked other questions with no answers.. She seems very nice, but anyone can play nice, right. I do hope she is telling the truth, and isn't posing as a rescuerer but really Joeys breeder..ehh..
I've got his Sire and Dams reg. names...If anyone can tell me who the breeder owner of these dogs, that would be a BIG help.
Sire: Tanner Bryce Benedict & Dam: Ryleigh Anne Kososky

Here are some pics of Joey, he is ADORABLE! & Has the sweetest face, We are seriously thinking about this boy. in my other thread "rescuing a 4-5month old"...a couple people Mentioned that It would be rescuing whether this woman is a real rescue worker or not, I have to agree with this. My husband thinks Joey is to furry LOL but thinks he has the cutest face...To me he looks like he just needs a good brushing & lots of love. Poor guy.





























I do worry that this person either got him somehow and is rehoming him trying to collect the money, or is the breeder themselves and just need a quick home for him...Not sure. Either way--I will keep everyone updated!!
If we do get Joey it will be this coming week probably Wednesday-Friday..We want Our son to get a little better and all of us to get a little more caught up on our sleep before bringing any goldens home.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Hi! Joey is adorable. Is he a doodle? Either way he's cute as a button. 

His "foster mom" sounds kinda shady. Where did you find out about her and the pup?


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

cute little fella.
is there anyway you could see the papers or have you seen them already?

is she treating him ok?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The whole foster things sounds a bit shady....
I support and defend legit rescues charging money for the dogs they place...
Paying shady ones reinforces their shady behavior.

HOWEVER if someone said to me look...I got this puppy out of a crappy situation. I've spent $300 on vet care/food/toys and would really like to recoup what I spent. - Then I would have no problem reimbursing them.

The names are very generic...
Get a look at the papers...write down any and all numbers...
Get a camera phone picture of the owner holding the puppy.
Call your better business bureau - see if they have heard of her.
Ask if he has seen a vet - get the vets name and call the vet!! Ask if he remembers the pup or the woman.

His face looks very doodle-ish to me..... 
Not that it matters....he is cute and deserves a loving home.
However if it matters to you - if you are expecting a Golden appearance and Golden behavior - you may be in for a surprise.

If it were me....set the 'cute factor' off to the side of your mind and look strictly at temperament & behavior. Is this a confident, active, engaging and healthy puppy that embraces life. You have a child who needs and deserves a confident, engaging and healthy new-best-friend.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

he's very very cute...he somehow looks like a doodle and he looks so adorable!!!!.....he looks nice and sweet in his pix....


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

If this lady was a foster/rescue I think she would have had a conversation with you at length about the pup needing to be neutered. 

If our rescue had a 12 week old puppy available for adoption, the pup would remain the rescue's dog until it was spayed or neutered, it would say that right in the contract. After the neuter, then the adoption contract would be finalized. Our group does not adopt out intact dogs.
We also explain that the rescue will take the dog back in the event the adopter is no longer able to care for the dog, the dog should never change hands except back to the rescue.
The pup would also be fully vetted, Has she offered you the name of the vet she has used for the pup? You should be able to speak to the vet yourself.


Joey is adorable!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This one sounds a bit shady to me, as well. I certainly agree that he is cute and deserves a home. I'd want to know what rescue she is with, and SEE the papers before hand - not they they are mportant in this case, but would give you an idea as to whether this is legit or not. Breeder surrender's don't _usually_ include papers and I wonder if this woman is the breeder herself and simply couldn't sell him. (There is a "breeder" in my state who claimed to do rescue and the dogs were often dogs that a few months prior had been advertised on her website as new litters. Or, dogs that had been advertised as rescues later were named as sire or dam to a new litter. It's amazing the lengths some people will go to.)
Usually, you deal directly with the actual rescue, not the foster home, as far as payment, etc. so that to me is unusual.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

I would ask this lady if you can take Joey for a vet check before paying to foster him. Joey is just beautiful-I don't see why it is so impt. whether he is a purebred Gold. Ret. or a mix.
Hope you don't take offense by what I said, but I need to be honest.
This is a LIFELONG commitment.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He definately looks doodle-ish to me. He is adorable. She may have "rescued" him from somewhere, but if she is not providing the name of the rescue, it sounds rather fishy to me. 

In our rescue, we (the foster home) take the payment of the adoption fee and forward it on to the rescue's PO Box. Of course, the check is always made out to the rescue and not one of us personally.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone that is very fishy. Most rescues you also have to fill out an adoption application and then you have to be approved after a home visit. To me it sounds like the woman is the breeder or rescued the dog from someone else. Explain to her you want to have the dog vet checked first and see the paperwork copying everything on it down. 
He is a real cutie and does look like he has some doodle to me but I know I would fall in love with him when seeing him for the first time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-it sounds shady. The puppy does look like a doodle, but I have also had puppies with a "lambs-wool" type of very thick coat that looked similar to that. 

What concerns me is that you might be getting a puppy with some significant mental as well as physical issues, and I am not sure you are prepared for that.

The circumstances she is keeping him in are terrible and I am sure that no reputable rescue would condone that, especially for a growing puppy.

If she can prove basic vet care, you could visit and see if she would let you take him off property to see how he responds to you and to new situations.

He is adorable and no puppy deserves to be raised that way, but again, he may have issues that you aren't prepared to deal with.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She lets him out of his crate for only 30 minutes/day? That is inhumane, IMO. The whole story sounds very suspicious, but I do feel sorry for Joey.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

You can go to AKC.org and pull up his parents pedigree online for a fee using their reg names. For free, all I could get was his Dad's DOB, no help on breeder name Just go to "store" from the site, then to "akc reports".


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Every doggie, papers or not, needs a good, loving home. His early life circumstances are not of his own doing and he shouldn't be penalized for stupid human behaviors. I say give him a home and all the love you have.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

It does sound shady. He looks like my Jasper when he was a pup. All furry and fluffy. He now has the more "Normal (for lack of better words I just woke up)" coat now.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi All Yes I agree things are shady, or at least they appear to be.
It doesn't matter now anyway as Joey was sold out from under me, I guess someone in town wanted him. I think he was beautiful, and I am happy he went to a different home if he really was kept ina crate ALL day, I hope his new home will treat him much better!!!

& No we don't have to have a PUREBRED Golden. We do want a golden puppy/dog that we feel will be a fit for our family, I definitely am not wanting to bring a puppy into our family that has any behavior problems.
I've got 1 other golden in a situation where he needs a new home asap, He wasn't treated bad but this family "mother & daughter" are having to home all of their animals "dogs, cats, horses" and move into something smaller. He needs a home. We go meet him tuesday, and if we seem to hit it off with him then he will be coming home with us Tuesday. I've been talking with these two for 3weeks now, and I feel confident that everything is the truth here, its so sad that I have to even mention that...But I was scanning craigslist and WOW! Its Crazy how many pets are being rehomed, or are just UNWANTED.  And that is just craigslist in my area! petfinder, other unlisted rescues, EVERYWHERE is so full of all kinds of pets that need homes. I do find though a lot of people that you even ask about their pets they are wanting to rehome are not telling the truth, and end up just really want to get rid of their pets for whatever stupid reason they have. while their are some honest people out there really looking for great homes for their pets.

Anyway, I feel like were on the right track with this pup. I really liked Joey, I'm pretty upset she would just sell him out from under me. 
She slipped talking with me yesterday also before I knew he was sold, & said that people are coming to pick up pups Thursday, and she could only meet us Thursday morning--Now I don't know if that means she bred him and is passing him off as a rescue, or .....But, that also made me very mad!! She appologized a million times, I just haven't wrote her back.
I hope to bringing our new baby home Tuesday! Ill get pics of him if we do! Wish us luck!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You may have dodged a bullet. I hope the one you meet Tuesday is more straightforward and honest. If it's the right dog for you, you will know.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Hopefully not stolen from somewhere.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope Joey has a good life, regardless of his previous history. And good luck on Tuesday!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have read that many are having having to give up pets as they lose their jobs and/or homes and can't afford to cae for the pets or pets are not allowed in their new living quarters.

This happened to our one son when the house they were renting was sold without therm knowing it to the owner's son and he told them they had a week to be out as he was moving back to Texas and planned to live there. They had to take the first place they could get into which happened to be in a large apartment complex that allowed cats but not dogs. 

They had a chessie and had to give her up. They had had to sign a 6 month lease on the aparement and there was no way I could keep Trixie for that time because she did not like other dogs very well and I had 3 at the time. They did get her into a chessie rescue. She loved kids--they had 2--but just did not want other dogs around. She didn't try to attack dogs, etc but if they got to close her she wuld growl and move. 

So I know things like this appen. Then on the other hand, I heard from both my vet and the little rescue we got Honey from that a lot of the navy folks left dogs and cats behind when they were transferred. Landlords go to the property and find a dog in the yard or a cat/cats in the house.  Sad.

Wishing you luck getting your new dog. And Joey was absolutely adorable. One look at that face and I would have been sunk.


----------

